# Upgrade Newbie - Need Guidance



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

I've got a Series 2 TiVo player with the 80GB hard drive. I recently purchased a 400GB Seagate hard drive that I'd like to use to replace the 80GB drive. I've read a number of threads in this forum on how to do this, but I cannot find a definitive answer. Some threads refer to the Interactive TiVo Upgrade instructions on Weaknees' website as being not up to date, especially for larger drives. Other threads point to the MFSLive website, but the "Full Guide" doesn't seem to be complete. Lastly, I've seen references to the "Hinsdale How-to" guide, but that is ridiculously long reading.

I apologize if I missed the thread, but can some of you point me in the right direction as to how to replace my drive using current step-by-step instructions.

Thanks.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

What was missing from the MFSLive guide?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I am a newbie also and found MFSlive very easy and self explanitory. Be sure to use the interactive command generator to generate you an exact command. I had to copy and paste the command into word so I could properly locate the spaces but other than that it was a piece of cake.


----------



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

ciper said:


> What was missing from the MFSLive guide?


Actually, now that I look at it more, its seems to have most of the information I would need. I only saw the specific command to do the disk to disk copy. However, I also read about some bugs that left me concerned. Lastly, since I was seeing references to different guides, I wasn't sure which method I should be using.

To add to my confusion, the MFSLive Linux Boot CD - Upgrade Guide for single to single drive upgrades shows the following command for my scenario:

_backup -qTao - /dev/hdc | restore -s 128 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdd_

Yet when I run the Interactive Command Generator, it shows this command:

_backup -qTao - /dev/hda | restore -s 200 -xzpi - /dev/hdb_

Which should I use, and what's the difference?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

The "-s" option specifies how much swap space to be configured. I suggest you set at least your total hard disk space divided by 2000 though I personally feel space/1000 to be safer. 128 in the first option is not enough large drives.

The "-r" option specifies the block size (sector size) on the disk. Larger blocks are needed for very large drives and help to reduce fragmentation. The Tivo default size is 1mb blocks, the mfstools default is 4mb blocks and the "-r 4" option sets the drive for 16mb blocks.

The other differences are the drive locations. Notice how the first one is from hdc to hdd and the second one is from hda to hdb. These will need to be modified to match your configuration. A is primary master, B is primary slave, C is secondary master, D is secondary slave. Primary and Secondary refers to the IDE ports on your motherboard and so usually the "windows" drive is on primary while the DVD drive is on secondary.

I suggest at least r 3 if not r 4 and at least 200 swap if not 400. I would connect the 80gb Tivo drive to primary master, the new blank drive as primary slave (SET THE JUMPERS) and the DVD/CD drive as secondary master. Make sure that DMA mode is enabled and use the following command

backup -qTao - /dev/hda | restore -s 400 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb
DMA mode should cut the backup/restore time to under 2 minutes


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I suggest WeaKnees.

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php

The instructions they provide are up-to-date and very thorough.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

ciper said:


> The "-r" option specifies the block size (sector size) on the disk. Larger blocks are needed for very large drives and help to reduce fragmentation. The Tivo default size is 1mb blocks, the mfstools default is 4mb blocks and the "-r 4" option sets the drive for 16mb blocks.
> 
> I suggest at least r 3 if not r 4 and at least 200 swap if not 400. I would connect the 80gb Tivo drive to primary master, the new blank drive as primary slave (SET THE JUMPERS) and the DVD/CD drive as secondary master. Make sure that DMA mode is enabled and use the following command
> 
> ...


As of yesterday with MFSLive boot cd 1.3 release, uisng r 2 value for a partition greater than 274GB is fixed so you should use r 2 if it's not a HD Tivo.


----------



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks ciper for the great info. and others for your help. Are there any differences in the end result of using the MFSLive method vs. WeaKnees?

Also, ciper recommended increasing the swap and sector sizes for my 400GB drive, yet I'm seeing others recommend leaving it alone (keeping it at default). Any other input on this?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

If you have "too much" swap all your doing is wasting disk space. That said what do you care about losing an extra 200mb out of 400,000mb? Thats only .0005 of the drive size, or .05 of a percent! On my Tivo with mode0 enabled that is only 4 minutes of recording time lost. Currently I have 1.4GB of swap space configured on my S1 Tivo. You can read about it here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=360675

For the sector size it was mostly to get around a bug in the old tools which would cause the Tivo to crash. I think MFSLive is the only set of tools that doesn't suffer from this (as of yesterday LOL). If I had to do my Tivo over again I'd still probably use the large option to reduce fragmentation and improve speed at the expense of wasting some disk space. I prefer speed since I currently have 700gb.


----------



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

How do you enable DMA mode?


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Use HDPARM. Post 13 of that last thread I linked has a good setting. Ignore the part about byte swapping since series 2 dont use it.


----------



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

Before sticking the new drive back into the TiVo, is there any way to confirm that the upgrade/copy worked properly, such as a command that compares the two drives?


----------



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

Yesterday I used the MFSLive method as well as another "How-To" on how to open the TiVo and remove the drive to upgrade my 80GB drive to a 400GB drive. Everything took about 2 hours, and amazingly, it actually worked flawlessly.

The new Seagate drive is somewhat louder than the old drive, especially seeks, but you really don't notice it unless its dead quiet in the room. The drive is definitely hotter than the previous drive - I'm hoping the TiVo fan will keep the unit cool enough.

Thanks for everyone's input.


----------

